# LP tanks on when moving.



## drummerman (Jul 3, 2002)

Greetings.

In the five years that I have camping, I have away turned off the LP gas tanks when I am moving.  When I was camping last weekend, another camper across from my campsite came over asking about my rig.  As we were talking, he told me he leaves the LP tanks open and the refrig on when he travels to make sure everything stays cold.   I was surprised to hear him say this figuring it would be dangerous to travel with the LP on.
He insisted it was safe.  I think it would be dangerous.  Who's right?


Drummerman

2001 Chev Silverado 2500HD 8.1L
2002 30 ft Wildcat 5th wheel


----------



## fjohn56 (Jul 3, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

Technically speaking, you are, drummerman. But I know of lots of people who do as he does, and don't think twice about it. I know that it is a potential fire hazard, and why would someone risk their lives (and rig) doing it? Good Question? [:B] Myself? I turn the LP off when refueling, and turn it back on when done and out of the station down the road.You can go on ANY RV forum, and you will find that this question gets asked frequently with as many answers as people. 
   John


----------



## mohr78 (Jul 10, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

I am new to the camping world myself. I was told when we bought our TT that I could turn the refreg on gas to keep thing cold while traveling. Since I was told that I have not thought anymore about it until reading this post. I am curious as to what kinds of danger could this present. What kinds of things could happen and why... Not arguing one way or the other just trying to be informed.... Thanks...


----------



## drummerman (Jul 10, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

I would think that the possibility of leakage could occur.  If a rock or something were picked up and thrown from your tires, and a spark was generated, you could have an explosion.  Wouldn't it make sence to keep the gas off just in case.
I find that the refrig doesn't lose that much of its coolness over a few hours unless the door is opened a lot.
If I stop for an hour or two, I will turn on the gas, but I aways turn it off before getting back on the road.


Drummerman

2001 Chev Silverado 2500HD 8.1L
2002 30 ft Wildcat 5th wheel


----------



## RonaldMartel (Jul 10, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

Very good question.  I am also a new RV owner, long time renter.  When I bought my TT the salesman said it was preferred to leave the LPG on to the Fridge except when prohibited (ie tunnels).  Since I read this question I am putting some different facts together.  The new Over Pressure (fill)Device (OPD) on all LPG tanks was required to prevent the liquid form of the LPG from entering the pipes and subsequently heating up turning into gas and expanding, thus increasing pressure and bursting your pipes some place.  Now you are travelling down the road and the LPG tank valve is open and you hit some bumbs or God forbid get into an accident, the tank could get liquid into your pipes, burst, and you have LPG gas form dumping into your rig until it finds a flame.  Makes you think. HMMM, what is in that fridge that is sealed and won't keep for 4-6 hours.  May be I should leave the Hagen-Daz at home and pull into DQ when I need too.

Oh by the way, I have always travelled with my fridge on until just now when I put these facts together.

99 Expedition 5.4L, 3.73,with factory tow package pulling 2703 Layton (GVW-full 6400lbs)

Edited by - RonaldMartel on Jul 10 2002  4:33:45 PM


----------



## Gary B (Jul 10, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

Hi Guys, STOP! First off OPD means overfill proctection device, it is a valve assembly that incorperates a float and stop valve that when filling a LP tank, as the liguid comes into the tank and rises to the 80% full level the float shuts the valve off and no more liquid can be put into the tank.  The OPD valve also incorporates an excess flow valve, in the event a hose or pipe should delevope a leak this valve shuts off LP flow out of the tank even if the valve is wide open. There is no way to get liquid in the pipes or hoses if the tanks are properly fill( and with OPD's all tanks will be properly filled) and even if liquid were to get into the hoses or pipes it WILL NOT BURST the pipes or hose, what can and does happen is it can freeze the regulator, or worse the liquid could posssibly make it to and appliance and if turned on squirt out of the appliance as a liquid and the vaporize in the RV a hazzord if you are trying to light the appliance and have a open flame. Driving down the road with the LP on and using your refer or furnace or water heater is not anymore dangerous then having the 30 to 75 gallons of gasoline in the tank of the tow vehicle, contained in a tank made of sheet metal about .060" thick, in the gas tank is a fuel pump that pressurizes the fuel lines / hoses in excess of 40PSI, if these lines or hoses where to devolope a leak and squirt  gasoline say onto the cat. converter, or the exhaust manifold,-- well it would be good bye. By all means turn off any and all appliances before pulling into a gas station, you do not have to shut the LP gas valves off. Think it over a rock flying up and breaking a pipe (pipes are 2 to 3 time thicker than the sheet metal od a gas tank, I think a rock may punture a gas tank but never break a hose or pipe. Yes an accident would be serious,but with the excess flow valve the LP would be shut off what is going to stop the flow of gasoline? Happy trails GB


----------



## Butch (Jul 10, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

I was going to reply to this with something silly about propane systems being designed to use while tooling down the interstate.  Think I'll instead declare how dangerous it would be to fill up your car at a fueling island, while watching the fumes that were not sniffed, floating down to the ground and run along the ground up under your car's engine, just about unsealed starter height.  Then getting in your car starting the engine whose starter brushes would be sparking like a sparkler on the 4th of July.  Now that is dangerous.  ALL starters should henceforth be disabled while in close proximity to any fuels...wether it's gasoline, propane or mule farts.  Maybe I'll go back to the mule & buggy.......On second thought...



Edited by - Butch on Jul 10 2002  11:34:36 PM


----------



## C Nash (Jul 11, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

Not to mention those arching plug wires, coils, alternator brushes, dist caps or coil packs, cracked plugs and don't forget static electricty. Now I know why there are no more full service gas stations!!  TO DANGEROUS
I do shut my fridge down during fueling.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## hertig (Oct 24, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

I just took my first trip and not knowing any better, left the refridgerator running while driving, and while fueling the truck.  It appears that I should rethink this, but in the meantime, there is another problem that I did encounter.  At times, I'd find that the CHECK light was glowing, indicating that the system had stopped working.  

So IF you do leave the fridge running while travelling, check it every stop to be sure that it IS still running.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

Don't try this driving through a Virginia Tunnel!!! On the approach to any tunnel in Virginia (at least here in the Hampton Roads area), the V-DOT has inspection stations, and require all vehicles equipped with gas bottles to stop (and that includes RV's). If you don't stop and blow on by the inspection station, they will halt all traffic entering the tunnel immediately, then single you out, and have you pull over for an inspection, and a citation for not stopping!

And what do the inspect? They check to make sure your propane tank valve is closed! They won't let you go through the tunnels with it open. Some bridge/tunnels in Md won't let you across with propane tank at all, they don't care if it's off or not...


----------



## Gary B (Oct 27, 2002)

LP tanks on when moving.

Hi this is true of ferries also, the LP tanks must be off, this is stated in clear signs and warnings Have a save time.   :laugh:    :bleh:


----------

